# What a tragedy...



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 24, 2012)

I hear BB has gone into mourning!

http://www.kens5.com/news/slideshow...mps-7990-pounds-of-beer-in-SA--170898851.html


----------



## rottiman (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually, he's gone to San Antonio.....................................


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

He's not the only one,Gamma....


----------



## Defiant (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Smoke and his mop squad could also be found there.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

Gamma,is that you hiding behind that masskrug?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol...looks like Grolsch beer...good stuff there....better than the skunk pee..Nastie Nattie


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Lol...looks like Grolsch beer...good stuff there....better than the skunk pee..Nastie Nattie


 

LOL You got that right.....Great stuff,brewed in Holland,like Heineken.Same city too I think.Not as widespread as Heineken,around here anyway.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> ....better than the skunk pee..Nastie Nattie


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I hear BB has gone into mourning!


 
Eeeek!!


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2012)

Sniff, Sniff...can we have a moment of silence....


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Texas Department of Transportation in San Antonio tweeted around noon that both the I-35 northbound and southbound ramps to I-10 will be closed for several hours while intoxicated clean up crews BS about how fast their lawnmowers will be when they drop smallblock chevy engines into them.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 24, 2012)

I am wearing black today.....


----------



## lukem (Sep 24, 2012)

Let's try to remember the real victims here, folks...there's a whole lot of Texans out of Busch and Bud Lite.


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2012)

lukem said:


> Let's try to remember the real victims here, folks...there's a whole lot of Texans out of Busch and Bud Lite.


 
That there, my friend, is Grolsch beer.  Not just Busch or Bud, but Grolsch.  If it was bud lite I wouldn't have asked for the moment of silence.


----------



## lukem (Sep 24, 2012)

Definitely Busch and BL in the link.


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry - I was referring to Thistle's pic.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 24, 2012)

That is just sad, all that good beer gone to waste.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 24, 2012)

So, it's Busch's fault eh?


----------



## jharkin (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll hoist a couple Oktoberfest's in mourning after work.....


----------



## lukem (Sep 24, 2012)

If it was going to be a truckload of AB products, I would have picked those two to get dumped.  I'll drink Bud Heavy in a can, but that's about my limit anymore.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 24, 2012)

What a bunch of lightweights...lol


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been in mourning all day now.


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> What a bunch of lightweights...lol


 
Hehehe - want me to send you a couple of Russian Imperial Stouts that will make you tip over?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

I highly recommend Spaten Optimator @ 7.2%,Paulaner Salvator @7.9%,Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Brown Ale @9.6% & Orkney Island Skull Splitter Ale @ 8.5% ABV.

All quite smooth tasting,the Bigfoot & Skull Splitter Ales arent as easy to find however.


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2012)

Anything from Spaten, Paulaner, or Sierra Nevada is welcome in my fridge.  Not sure of the Orkney, never seen or heard of it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 24, 2012)

FYI......


Do you ever drink after telling yourself you won't?
Does your drinking worry your family?
Do you drink alone when you feel angry or sad?
Have you ever felt you should cut down on your drinking?
Do you get headaches or have hang-overs after drinking?
Does your drinking ever make you late for work?
Have people annoyed you by criticizing your drinking?
Have you ever felt bad or guilty about your drinking?
Do you ever forget what you did while you were drinking?
Have you ever had a drink first thing in the morning to steady your nerves or get rid of a hangover?
What's your score......I am looking for a calculater


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> FYI......
> 
> 
> Do you ever drink after telling yourself you won't?
> ...


 
Honestly, NO to all those questions. (well, ever/never is a long time and it has happened on RARE occasions.) After being with my other half for 13 yrs, when she is asked about the "drunk" question, she will hold up 3 fingers.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 24, 2012)

Pfft...Dogfish head Raisin D'Etre...8% alcohol...just sayin...


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> Anything from Spaten, Paulaner, or Sierra Nevada is welcome in my fridge. Not sure of the Orkney, never seen or heard of it.


 
http://www.internetwines.com/rws17243.htmln  Sold here at a local British pub downtown & a few stores until about 3 yrs ago,dont think its imported into the state anymore unfortunately.


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Pfft...Dogfish head Raisin D'Etre...8% alcohol...just sayin...


Pfft- Three Floyds Dark Lord Imperial Stout - 15% - just sayin'


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Pish posh. Try Tactical Nuclear Penguin - 32%, or if you're insane go for BrewDog's Sink the Bismark @ 41%!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

When it starts getting up that high,I'll splurge & go  to Macallan 12 or Highland Park 18 yr single malt instead lol.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 24, 2012)

Busch is AB's premium beer. The last beer in US made from corn. Corona is also corn based.

Let"s head for the mountains yall..


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I hear BB has gone into mourning!
> 
> http://www.kens5.com/news/slideshow...mps-7990-pounds-of-beer-in-SA--170898851.html


 
O Gamma that makes me want cry


----------



## osagebow (Sep 25, 2012)

Victory's golden monkey is a great US " Belgian".  That and brooklyn chocolate are my big winter staples. Just found local tiny restaurant with rougue labels on tap, almost cried.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 26, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> Busch is AB's premium beer. The last beer in US made from corn. Corona is also corn based.
> 
> Let"s head for the mountains yall..



I was wrong-  saw an older post about the Rolling Rock being a corn beer also.

I bought a case today...   it's very smooth but light on flavor ... a very pale ale.


----------



## gmule (Sep 27, 2012)

What is going on with the beer truck drivers? Another one rolled over in Colorado

http://www.9news.com/news/local/article/291565/346/Overturned-truck-dumps-beer-on-I-70


----------



## pen (Sep 27, 2012)

gmule said:


> What is going on with the beer truck drivers? Another one rolled over in Colorado
> 
> http://www.9news.com/news/local/article/291565/346/Overturned-truck-dumps-beer-on-I-70


 
For some reason, I doubt the local inmates were able to do highway cleanup that day.

pen


----------

